# Is the Navigation System Worth It?



## ultimate_drive (Apr 25, 2003)

I was speaking with an acquaintance that has an M3 and he says that the BMW navigation system in incredible...even better than an aftermarket one. Any suggestions as to whether I should get the BMW Navigation system or get a flip-up head unit with aftermarket navigation? If the BMW Navigation is recommended, can I have the navigation system without having BMW assist? I don't want that "shark fin" at the end of my roof because I plan on putting on a Hamann air defuser.


----------



## Kewl X5 (Apr 6, 2002)

Cheaper to go with BMW's own NAV system. The current NAV uses DVD and it is acceptable. Other makes may have a better NAV system interface, but you dont' get the integration with BMW system if you go aftermarket. You still can add TV via NavTV.com or TVonNAV.com to the BMW's NAV system.

Whether you get NAV or not, you'll probably will have no choice on BMW assist for 2005 (you'll have to check with the dealer). In the 2004 model, BMW assist was an option (it was part of the Premium package). I ordered everything in the premium package separately sans BMW assist, hence I got oval rearview mirror and no shark fin. The BMW NAV antenna is hidden underneath the rear parcel shelf area. The shark fin is for BMW assist.



ultimate_drive said:


> I was speaking with an acquaintance that has an M3 and he says that the BMW navigation system in incredible...even better than an aftermarket one. Any suggestions as to whether I should get the BMW Navigation system or get a flip-up head unit with aftermarket navigation? If the BMW Navigation is recommended, can I have the navigation system without having BMW assist? I don't want that "shark fin" at the end of my roof because I plan on putting on a Hamann air defuser.


----------



## Pinecone (Apr 3, 2002)

Sorry, but BMW's nav is HORRIBLE. I you want built in, go with it. But if youwant a better nav system, and to save some money, just buy a Garmin 2620 (or even a 2610).

The Garmin 2620 has the entire US on a micro drive. Updateable via your computer. Touch screen, great logical interface. Customizeable display. And best of all, portable, so you can take it with you on trips and use it in rental cars.

The 2610 uses CF cards, a 2MB card will hold the entire US, slihgt software differences.

If you want to include DR based on speed, go with the 2660 or 2650. But they have to tap into speed sensor and reverse light.

A good friend got nav in his car and I spent some time playing with it. I was NOT impressed. I will stick with my Garmin.

BTW 2620 is under $1000 street price. I buy mine from www.gpsdiscount.com


----------



## ultimate_drive (Apr 25, 2003)

Kewl X5 said:


> Cheaper to go with BMW's own NAV system. The current NAV uses DVD and it is acceptable. Other makes may have a better NAV system interface, but you dont' get the integration with BMW system if you go aftermarket. You still can add TV via NavTV.com or TVonNAV.com to the BMW's NAV system.
> 
> Whether you get NAV or not, you'll probably will have no choice on BMW assist for 2005 (you'll have to check with the dealer). In the 2004 model, BMW assist was an option (it was part of the Premium package). I ordered everything in the premium package separately sans BMW assist, hence I got oval rearview mirror and no shark fin. The BMW NAV antenna is hidden underneath the rear parcel shelf area. The shark fin is for BMW assist.


Do you know if the TV antenna for the TVonNav.com is visable once installed? I checked on the site and the gallery only showed the parts and not the installed unit.


----------



## liuk3 (May 3, 2004)

Pinecone said:


> Sorry, but BMW's nav is HORRIBLE. I you want built in, go with it. But if youwant a better nav system, and to save some money, just buy a Garmin 2620 (or even a 2610).
> 
> The Garmin 2620 has the entire US on a micro drive. Updateable via your computer. Touch screen, great logical interface. Customizeable display. And best of all, portable, so you can take it with you on trips and use it in rental cars.
> 
> ...


Where do you put your street pilot in your car? Have you heard anything about the Tom Tom Go in comparison?


----------



## Pinecone (Apr 3, 2002)

liuk3 said:


> Where do you put your street pilot in your car? Have you heard anything about the Tom Tom Go in comparison?


I stuck the mount just over the center vent. That way it is easy to see and easy to reach. But the 26xx series does have an IR remote, so you could mount it futher forward, but I found that took my eyes off the road more than using the touch screen.

And that is another point. The BMW nav is down well below your line of sight. So looking at it or changing things takes your eyes down intothe cockpit. The teh Garmin you eyes are still looking up enough to catch movement.

Garmin has been in the GPS business since the very beginnings. They are very popular units in boating and one of the best in the aviation field. I like their interface, there display of info and the overall size of the unit.

They have done some things over the years that bugged me, but they have nice products.


----------



## shaun132 (Jul 25, 2004)

Get the Pioneer AVIC-N1


----------



## Jim in Oregon (Dec 23, 2001)

I've had the nav in my last 5 BMW's and I love it. DVD driven and split screen with directions or computer functions showing (temp, mpg1,mpg2, ave speed, ....). Also with Bluetooth kit and phone all the functions are hands off with phone address book showing. Nav and phone commands are voice activated. I love it....$1800.


----------



## Pinecone (Apr 3, 2002)

Have you used any other nav?

You will be happy with what you have, until you try something better.

With BT module, your phone book shows up on the radio display, voice command your phone. And temp and stuff is shown on the insstrument cluster.


----------

